# Mercury Anleitung für BeginnerInnen



## razzle-dazzle75 (7. März 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute, 


nach tagelanger Forensuche und ner Menge eigener Tests habe ich endlich, endlich den Mercury zum Laufen gebracht. 

Nun habe ich für alle eine Anleitung zum Konfigurieren für den Mercury geschrieben; für lokale Anwendungen (also Mails im LAN verschicken, lokal Scripte testen, usw.) und auch, wenn man vom lokalen Rechner E-mails ins Internet verschicken will. 
Gehe auch etwas auf das Testen von Php-Skripten, welche die mail()-Funktion beinhalten, ein. 

Falls ich da was falsch dargestellt habe oder es Anregungen gibt, bitte schreibt Ergänzungen ins Forum. 
Also, das PDP-Dokument gibts hier: 

http://www.selbstverwaltung-bundesweit.de/hope.php 

Das Dokument ist natürlich Copyleft. Hoch die antikommerzielle Solidarität.


----------

